# C. wendtii 'green gecko'



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get some?

-Russ


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I had a lot of them, but a bad meltdown, caused by trying to get rid of some green water with a blackout, has left me with only two or three little plants. If you can't get any somewhere else, look me up in a few months.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks PK.

-Russ


----------

